

A MongoDB Garbage Collection - bobfunk
http://mathias-biilmann.net/posts/2011/7/a-mongodb-garbage-collection

======
mikelbring
I asked the same thing on the blog but I thought I'd ask here as well.

Is there a better way to move a document to another collection with out
inserting into the new collection and then deleting?

I am guessing it wouldn't be a straight move, youd actually have something
like this in your document {collection_from: users, timestamp: now(), data:
$moved_collection_data}

~~~
bobfunk
In our case the documents we move to the garbage collection already have a
_type property that stores the class name and we do add a "deleted_at"
property to the new document in the garbage collection.

But in the end, there's no other way to do the move than creating a copy and
then deleting the original. This is also neither atomic nor transactional, but
since we create the copy in the garbage collection before deleting we won't
loose data no matter what...

------
bobfunk
I'm wondering if anybody else has been using this technique with document
oriented databases?

